# Fantasy Fighter Death Match - Tournament Round 4



## Steerpike (Jun 6, 2012)

Vote here: Fantasy Fighter Death Match - CHALLONGE!

And confess - who thinks Aragorn would even have the slightest, most miniscule chance against Karsa Oolong?


----------



## Ankari (Jun 6, 2012)

Not a chance in hell


----------



## Philip Overby (Jun 6, 2012)

Haha, if Aragorn beats Karsa then it's confirmed:  no one has read Erikson.  

But I think this stands as more of a popularity contest than an actual fighting contest.  So yeah, if Aragorn wins this whole thing, then it's definitely a popularity contest.


----------



## Philip Overby (Jun 6, 2012)

Here were my votes this go around:

Karsa
Gotrek
Druss
Conan
Gregor
Logen (this was difficult since I love Drizzt)
Death Dealer
Kull 
Tanis
Trull
Gimli
Waylander
Gilgamesh
Kane
Orlando
The Feared
Icarium
Inigo Montoya (I'm voting for him every time!  )
Benedict


----------



## Steerpike (Jun 6, 2012)

Phil the Drill said:


> Haha, if Aragorn beats Karsa then it's confirmed:  no one has read Erikson.
> 
> But I think this stands as more of a popularity contest than an actual fighting contest.  So yeah, if Aragorn wins this whole thing, then it's definitely a popularity contest.



Yeah, you are probably right. It is meant to be more of a "who would win in a fight" contest, but there is no way that approach can be reconciled with Aragorn beating many of the other contestants, and particularly not Karsa Oolong 

So fess up, you four. If you have Aragorn winning, how do you think he pulls it off? A trick up his sleeve? Karsa is asleep when Aragorn finds him? This does give a good seque into discussion, which is another purpose of the match!


----------



## Mindfire (Jun 6, 2012)

Who's Karsa Oolong? Even Google and Wikipedia don't seem to know.


----------



## Mindfire (Jun 6, 2012)

Steerpike said:


> Yeah, you are probably right. It is meant to be more of a "who would win in a fight" contest, but there is no way that approach can be reconciled with Aragorn beating many of the other contestants, and particularly not Karsa Oolong
> 
> So fess up, you four. If you have Aragorn winning, how do you think he pulls it off? A trick up his sleeve? Karsa is asleep when Aragorn finds him? This does give a good seque into discussion, which is another purpose of the match!



Aha! The name is misspelled. Apparently it's Karsa *Or*long, not Karsa *Oo*long. Karsa Oolong doesn't exist even in fiction, so of COURSE Aragorn beats a nonexistent opponent. Aragorn wins by default! 



Although I admit, I've still never heard of Karsa Orlong either.


----------



## Steerpike (Jun 6, 2012)

Ah. I must have been drinking tea when I wrote that!

Karsa Orlong is the one with the wallet that says "Bad Mother****er" on it.


----------



## Steerpike (Jun 6, 2012)

Well I guess it is officially a beauty contest. On to round 5!


----------



## Philip Overby (Jun 6, 2012)

Wow, Aragorn trounced Karsa even.  Yes, this is now officially Fantasy Fighter Beauty Contest.


----------



## Steerpike (Jun 6, 2012)

Yeah. I like Aragorn, but Karsa could beat 20 Aragorns in a fight.


----------

